# trying to work out trace mix??? HELP!!!



## lordingsy (6 Oct 2010)

Hi all, just got some trace mix in the post today.

Over the past few days ive been reading and reading and reading... Now my head is battered  

I just cant work it out at all. Ive never been great with numbers. I tried to use the calculator on this site but ideally I want to make 500ml of trace mix formula. When I change this in The calculator the amount of trace mix I add to the water does not change. Is this right???

I would be eternally grateful if someone could help me with this. Cheers in advance


----------



## GHNelson (6 Oct 2010)

Hi
What calculator are you trying to use?
hoggie


----------



## lordingsy (6 Oct 2010)

The **EI DOSING CALCULATOR** a few posts down from this one. Think its was by andeekaii.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Oct 2010)

The trace side of the calculator is locked....it was for Andys use only although he posted it on this forum for others to use the macro dosage index.
hoggie


----------



## lordingsy (6 Oct 2010)

Ah right. Im really struggling with this. Wish id just bought ready made stuff cos I cant wrap my head around it.

Any idea how many grams of trace mix I should mix with 500ml of water for a 200ltr tank?


----------



## GHNelson (6 Oct 2010)

Hi
I add approx 3 teaspoons to 500ml of water.
A approx dose would be 5ml per 20 gallon/80 litres.Or 13ml in your case for 200 litres approx. 
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Oct 2010)

lordingsy said:
			
		

> Any idea how many grams of trace mix I should mix with 500ml of water for a 200ltr tank?




Lordingsy

200 ltr tank is approx. 52 us gallons - I would use 1.5 tps per 200 mls of water and dose as per E.I - 25mls twice a week in between your NPK dosing. 

As for a 500mls mix - mix 3.5tps per 500mls of water and dose as per the above.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## lordingsy (6 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Bit of a difference there in the amount im supposed to dose. 13ml or 25ml?


----------



## GHNelson (6 Oct 2010)

Hi lordingsy
Here is a guide http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/trace-m ... -3905.html
1 level teaspoon is approx 6 grams so not that far out when I said 3 teaspoons.
Hope this helps.
Remember its Estimated Index everything doesn't need to be exact this makes everything easier  
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Oct 2010)

lordingsy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys. Bit of a difference there in the amount im supposed to dose. 13ml or 25ml?



Where did the 13mls come from - E.I calls for 25mls - 2 x per week.

Regards
paul.


----------



## lordingsy (6 Oct 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I add approx 3 teaspoons to 500ml of water.
> A approx dose would be 5ml per 20 gallon/80 litres.Or 13ml in your case for 200 litres approx.
> Regards
> hoggie



13ml right there... Im getting confused a bit now. Should I add some more trace? I added just over 10ml


----------



## GHNelson (6 Oct 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi lordingsy
> Here is a guide http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/trace-m ... -3905.html
> 1 level teaspoon is approx 6 grams so not that far out when I said 3 teaspoons.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


PS The above is a 3 times a week dosage Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday.


----------



## lordingsy (6 Oct 2010)

Right.  That makes a bit more sense now.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Oct 2010)

Hi Paul
This is a 3 times a week dosage which I use.
For 200 litres 40ml per week .......Aqua Essentials guide 10ml per 200 liters x 3 a week =30ml.
Which I think is a tad low.
Somewhere in the back of my mind I read 5ml ratio to 80 litres cant remember where.
That's where 12ml/13ml comes from.
hoggie


----------



## lordingsy (7 Oct 2010)

Evening all. I think I may have made a mistake when ordering other bits for my ferts.

I've ordered;

K2S04- potassium sulphate
MGS04- magnesium sulphate
KH2PO4- monopotassium phosphate

I need KN03 potassium nitrate aswell dont I?

why have I ordered potassium sulphate??? will I be able to use this?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Oct 2010)

lordingsy said:
			
		

> Evening all. I think I may have made a mistake when ordering other bits for my ferts.
> 
> I've ordered;
> 
> ...



Chris 

See if you can swap the K2so4 there is no need for this. 

Regards
paul.


----------



## lordingsy (7 Oct 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> lordingsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think that will be best. I ordered from fluidsensor, not sure what there like at helping out with newbie mistakes.


----------



## lordingsy (13 Oct 2010)

Evening all. Nigel at fluidsensor has been a legend and got my ferts sorted out so now I have all I need for my mixture.

How does this sound?

600ml solution.

6tsp KNO3
2tsp mono potassium phosphate
18tsp magnesium sulphate

200ltr tank heavily planted.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Oct 2010)

lordingsy said:
			
		

> Evening all. Nigel at fluidsensor has been a legend and got my ferts sorted out so now I have all I need for my mixture.
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> ...



Chris 

Spot on according to E.I recommendation for a 200 ltr tank after you have done the sums.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## lordingsy (13 Oct 2010)

Cheers for the quick reply Paul. Ill start my first dose then.


----------

